# Bandsaw Wizard



## Spinzwood (May 19, 2017)

I visited a friends shop yesterday and was blown away by this fixture he had on his bandsaw. This fixture can do so many things. What amazed me was some of the things he was able to do with his woodturning. I'm sure the possibilities are as limitless as your imagination.

The fixture was created by this guy, Don, who has a high end cabinet shop in a nearby town so I'll be going down for a visit to see what he can show me with it.

http://wizardjigs.com


----------



## JoshNZ (Jun 22, 2015)

deleted - wrong tab sorry!


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Looks neat….and damn pricey. What does this magical accessory do?


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

holy ******************** bat man…pricey, those cost more than my bandsaw lol


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Way overpriced


----------

